# Test



## reliablecoatings (Mar 10, 2022)

I wanna get some test I'm 43 test leveles are 87 feel like shit any help?????


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 10, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> I wanna get some test I'm 43 test leveles are 87 feel like shit any help?????


Go to a HRT or TRT clinic. A Endocrinologist should subscribe you test if your levels are really low.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 10, 2022)

So you’re asking for a source?


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 10, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> I wanna get some test I'm 43 test leveles are 87 feel like shit any help?????


I understand, we all start somewhere.  You can start here. 👍
British Dispensary


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 10, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I understand, we all start somewhere.  You can start here. 👍
> British Dispensary


Best UGL


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 16, 2022)

I guess he is ok now. He got all the info and answers he needed with just 1 post!


----------



## reliablecoatings (Mar 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you’re asking for a source?


That would be nice to have. Use to do a few cycles when I was younger. Didnt do to much. Wish I would have went all the way. But now it's a need ughh.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> That would be nice to have. Use to do a few cycles when I was younger. Didnt do to much. Wish I would have went all the way. But now it's a need ughh.


The answer is still no.


----------



## reliablecoatings (Mar 20, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> I guess he is ok now. He got all the info and answers he needed with just 1 post!


I'm just now seeing these post sorry I didnt think anyone replied.


----------



## reliablecoatings (Mar 20, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> I guess he is ok now. He got all the info and answers he needed with just 1 post!


I'm just now seeing these post sorry I didnt think anyone replied back to me.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> That would be nice to have. Use to do a few cycles when I was younger. Didnt do to much. Wish I would have went all the way. But now it's a need ughh.


How about you do you’re own damn research like everyone else did


----------



## reliablecoatings (Mar 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How about you do you’re own damn research like everyone else did


My friend referred me to this he said there would be nice people on here. Guess he was wrong. People have been nothing but rude smh. Thanks for the help I see you guys have no communication skills. Just roid rage I take it. Smh what's this world coming to cant even ask a question.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> My friend referred me to this he said there would be nice people on here. Guess he was wrong. People have been nothing but rude smh. Thanks for the help I see you guys have no communication skills. Just roid rage I take it. Smh what's this world coming to cant even ask a question.


You’re just jealous because you can’t even find roids to get roid rage. Cry me a river jump in it and drown. 
It’s funny you’re looking for gear but then use us taking gear as an insult. Shake your head harder so your neck breaks
Don’t be a lazy moron looking to get spoon fed and actually look for 5minutes you failed abortion


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> I'm just now seeing these post sorry I didnt think anyone replied.


It's cool bro


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> My friend referred me to this he said there would be nice people on here. Guess he was wrong. People have been nothing but rude smh. Thanks for the help I see you guys have no communication skills. Just roid rage I take it. Smh what's this world coming to cant even ask a question.


If you would invest some of your time looking around on here and reading, you might find what you're looking for. But it's on you to find one and make a choice.


----------



## Rockroid (Mar 20, 2022)

Roids? What roids? Hemorrhoids?


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> My friend referred me to this he said there would be nice people on here. Guess he was wrong. People have been nothing but rude smh. Thanks for the help I see you guys have no communication skills. Just roid rage I take it. Smh what's this world coming to cant even ask a question.


Who the fuck told you this was a nice place. These guys are brutal man. I'm going threw counseling right now just to cope with these guys. If you don't like transvestites or gay butt love your not going to make it. There is some really good reading material here tho. 😁 If you want help with nutrition, workouts, or overall just health sure everyone would be happy to help. But if you want illegal drugs and everyone to just tell you everything well you can go fuck yourself. And I mean that as politely as possible.


----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> I wanna get some test I'm 43 test leveles are 87 feel like shit any help?????


Go to your medical professional, get tested, get treatment.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> My friend referred me to this he said there would be nice people on here. Guess he was wrong. People have been nothing but rude smh. Thanks for the help I see you guys have no communication skills. Just roid rage I take it. Smh what's this world coming to cant even ask a question.


It's entirely fine to ask questions.

By that same token, we reserve the right to point out that your questions are inappropriate and stupid.


----------



## reliablecoatings (Mar 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It's entirely fine to ask questions.
> 
> By that same token, we reserve the right to point out that your questions are inappropriate and stupid.


I beg to differ


----------



## TODAY (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> I beg to differ


That's only because your brain has been addled by age and hypogonadism.

Good luck on your quest to beg for illegal drugs.


----------



## reliablecoatings (Mar 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That's only because your brain has been addled by age and hypogonadism.
> 
> Good luck on your quest to beg for illegal drugs.


Lol I'm not asking for anything never did smh guess you cant read and your a founder. Lmao goodbye this board is garbage


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> Lol I'm not asking for anything never did smh guess you cant read and your a founder. Lmao goodbye this board is garbage


You literally asked for a source. What’s lower your iq or your test levels?


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 20, 2022)

This guy sounds a lot like existero


----------



## TODAY (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> Lol I'm not asking for anything never did smh guess you cant read and your a founder. Lmao goodbye this board is garbage


Wait, no!

Our poor little forum is DESPERATE for more impotent old men. We are SEVERELY lacking in engagement with your demographic.

Please stay!


----------



## reliablecoatings (Mar 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Wait, no!
> 
> Our poor little forum is DESPERATE for more impotent old men. We are SEVERELY lacking in engagement with your demographic.
> 
> Please stay!


Smh


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 20, 2022)

I love this forum, wake up every morning guaranteed to laugh at something


----------



## Cochino (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> Lol I'm not asking for anything never did smh guess you cant read and your a founder. Lmao goodbye this board is garbage


Go to Eroids and ask over there.  They will be eager to hook you up. You can thank me later.


----------



## reliablecoatings (Mar 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Wait, no!
> 
> Our poor little forum is DESPERATE for more impotent old men. We are SEVERELY lacking in engagement with your demographic.
> 
> Please stay!


Sorry guys I feel there is a huge misunderstanding. Shouldnt we all care about each others health and well being. Maybe I could of said something in a different way but same in return. Sorry was just trying to understand and meet some good people and figure things out. Hope everybody has a blessed day.


----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> Sorry guys I feel there is a huge misunderstanding. Shouldnt we all care about each others health and well being. Maybe I could of said something in a different way but same in return. Sorry was just trying to understand and meet some good people and figure things out. Hope everybody has a blessed day.


No worries, I got blasted way worse than you did on my first bodybuilding forum. 

Stick around, lots to learn here, lots of informative threads, lots of knowledgeable and experienced people. Just avoid @FlyingPapaya, he squats with a bucket on his head. Definitely on the spectrum. 🤪


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 20, 2022)

reliablecoatings said:


> Sorry guys I feel there is a huge misunderstanding. Shouldnt we all care about each others health and well being. Maybe I could of said something in a different way but same in return. Sorry was just trying to understand and meet some good people and figure things out. Hope everybody has a blessed day.


Would you walk up to a total stranger and ask them where to buy drugs? That’s essentially what you did. And a total stranger would likely give you shit. Would you then cry to them?

We don’t know you. Tell us why we should care. 

Also, you should be VERY wary of anyone that gives you a “hookup”. You don’t know anything about them! They could be a great guy, or they could be a piece of shit shill that gets paid to direct customers to a specific UGL. 

Here’s the most important piece of advice. You ready? It’s YOUR health, you need to feel good about it. You need to be an expert on it. You need to be responsible for it. You get to live with the benefits and consequences. We are all just anonymous guys on the interwebs. Don’t give us any responsibility for your life choices. Someone will invariably steer you wrong. It’s not worth it when you can READ. 

Look for sources that are tested. Look for sources that have happy customers. Look for stuff that makes your brain go “hmmm… ok, that sounds reasonable.” And THEN ask specific questions if it makes you feel more comfortable. 

There, I gave you 5 mins of my life. We are not pieces of shit here.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Would you walk up to a total stranger and ask them where to buy drugs? That’s essentially what you did. And a total stranger would likely give you shit. Would you then cry to them?
> 
> We don’t know you. Tell us why we should care.
> 
> ...


Holy shit. I feel like that was borderline nice and very informative. Did you win the lottery and score some puss before you got online today? 🤯🤣 Take this as a peace offering @reliablecoatings  because @BigBaldBeardGuy is not usually a big teddy bear.


----------

